

RIAA Thinks LimeWire Owes $75 Trillion in Damages - verganileonardo
http://www.pcworld.com/article/223431/riaa_thinks_limewire_owes_75_trillion_in_damages.html

======
TomAnthony
GDP of the _world_ is ~$63 Trillion [1] ... #justsayin

[1]
[http://www.google.co.uk/publicdata/explore?ds=d5bncppjof8f9_...](http://www.google.co.uk/publicdata/explore?ds=d5bncppjof8f9_&met_y=ny_gdp_mktp_cd&tdim=true&dl=en&hl=en&q=gdp+of+the+world)

------
angdis
What I can't understand is how some well-educated supposedly rational lawyer
literally typed the figure "$75 Trillion" into a legal document with a
straight face.

~~~
chii
i m sure that making a claim as big as possible has no real drawbacks.

There should be some sort of penaty for a civil suit, where if you didn't win,
you'd get penalized the same as the loser would've gotten penalized. This
woould prevent more frivilous lawsuits imho.

------
garyrichardson
I remember when this was news. Last year. Flagged.

~~~
ars
Article date: Mar 26, 2011

